# STIHL? Forestry Helmet System



## SmokinDodge (Jan 11, 2007)

*STIHL® Forestry Helmet System*

OK, my entire christmas list is comprised of things I won't bring myself to buy but would really like to have. ( And most is chainsaw related) The stihl helmet was one of the things on my list I got this year and I wanted to use it a bit before I posted about it. ABSOLUTELY THE BEST THING GOING! I haven't used any other systems so I can't compare but the over all premise is a really good idea. It is actually comfortable to wear, I don't get crap in my eyes and the muffs really cut out the muffler mod on the ol 036. With a saw off I can still hear the old lady naggin at 30' so they aren't too quite. :hmm3grin2orange: 

I don't go to the woods without anymore and really is a pleasure to wear. Finally a gift I'll use.








'Cause the chicks dig it.


----------



## PepprTreeCutter (Jan 11, 2007)

Yep, I got one of them. I don't care whether I look foolish in it or not. Mesh keeps the crud out of my eyes, and stops the limby face slap from the chuck and duck. The muffs allow me to keep my hearing (particularly useful around the chipper) and has kept limbs from crashing into the side of my head on more than one occasion. The helmet? Well, it has protected the 'ol pumpkin as well.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 11, 2007)

Yep.. It's what I use... Every time I cut wood!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 11, 2007)

Congrats on the helmet. Just be careful of those plastic caps that hold wire hinge to the helmet they snap REAL easy. I haven't found any replacement parts, so I drove a screw through it to hold it together. Once you get used to a helmet you won't go without it! I have heard they are discontinuing that model because of that.


----------



## 046 (Jan 11, 2007)

ya... need to get one of these.

is the stilh model the best one to get?


----------



## livewire (Jan 11, 2007)

*snoose*

I use one too and I swear within the first 1/2 hour after I put it on I ALWAYS try to spit chew through it. Every friggin' time!!!

good unit, but I think it needs a gutter at the bottom of the screen!


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jan 11, 2007)

Don't put it off 046, I think it was right at $41 after tax at my dealer. She really shouldn't leave receipts laying around................................


----------



## Pablo26 (Jan 11, 2007)

Ditto for me on the stihl helmet for Christmas! I pasted a little picture into my xmas email list, and told folks right where the saw shop is. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 11, 2007)

livewire said:


> I use one too and I swear within the first 1/2 hour after I put it on I ALWAYS try to spit chew through it. Every friggin' time!!!
> 
> good unit, but I think it needs a gutter at the bottom of the screen!




Yep -spitting sucks, even without chew!


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jan 11, 2007)

livewire said:


> I use one too and I swear within the first 1/2 hour after I put it on I ALWAYS try to spit chew through it. Every friggin' time!!!
> 
> good unit, but I think it needs a gutter at the bottom of the screen!



Takes a brave man to own up to that! I bet I loaded up my screen with Cope within 30 seconds of having it on my head.


----------



## livewire (Jan 11, 2007)

SmokinDodge said:


> Takes a brave man to own up to that! I bet I loaded up my screen with Cope within 30 seconds of having it on my head.



Yaaaa....you and lake already saw it before I could edit...aww well:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Wife loves hers*

Got the wife one for Christmas with her saw. She loves the ear muff and I don't think she will ever experience the fun of digging wood chips out of her eyes. I can't use it because shes always cutting when I am and shes selfish. Comfortable to wear tho.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Just got mine last week, just in time to cut that hairy a$z willow tree down, very helpful in that spaghetti. $32 at my Stihl dealer. $10 cheaper than the Husky at Lowes. 

I wear plugs with all the muff styles though.


----------



## Greenthorn (Jan 11, 2007)

SmokinDodge said:


> I don't go to the woods without anymore and really is a pleasure to wear. Finally a gift I'll use.
> 
> 
> 'Cause the chicks dig it.



Got one too! Had mine for about 4 years, probably different mod number, but I will not leave home without it! Most people around here I've seen never use them, so whose the goofy bass turd me or them...
At least I can say...not only do they protect me, they make the BUD much more enjoyable after 5-6 hours of cutting. What is so funny...there are to many "macho men" to NOT wear them! I personally think you are a fool not to use! Just IMO.
Jay


----------



## TooTall999 (Jan 11, 2007)

I've had the Husky version which is really a Peltor with the Husky name on the front for about 10 years now.I wouldn't think of cutting wood without it.I don't chew,so I'm spared the inconvenience of the screen blocking the spit stream.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PepprTreeCutter (Jan 11, 2007)

TooTall999 said:


> I've had the Husky version which is really a Peltor with the Husky name on the front for about 10 years now.I wouldn't think of cutting wood without it.I don't chew,so I'm spared the inconvenience of the screen blocking the spit stream.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, but how many times have you tried to take a drink with the screen down?


----------



## 046 (Jan 11, 2007)

was at stihl dealer a few days ago trying to buy one. but they were out... bummer, should get in next week. 



SmokinDodge said:


> Don't put it off 046, I think it was right at $41 after tax at my dealer. She really shouldn't leave receipts laying around................................


----------



## TooTall999 (Jan 11, 2007)

PepprTreeCutter said:


> Yeah, but how many times have you tried to take a drink with the screen down?



Haven't tried that yet...but I suppose there's always a first time.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 11, 2007)

046 said:


> ya... need to get one of these.
> 
> is the stilh model the best one to get?



I've used a few and I like the peltor best.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## kevinj (Jan 11, 2007)

*spit*



bks044 said:


> Got the wife one for Christmas with her saw. She loves the ear muff and I don't think she will ever experience the fun of digging wood chips out of her eyes. I can't use it because shes always cutting when I am and shes selfish. Comfortable to wear tho.



Does she git the chew spit stuck on hers too??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 11, 2007)

kevinj said:


> Does she git the chew spit stuck on hers too??:hmm3grin2orange:



Ya beat me to it.:bang:


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jan 12, 2007)

I've got one, and I like it cutting firewood in my yard, but for working timber it's a bit too top heavy for me. Looking up to watch the tree, it wants to come off backwards. I wear a separate helmet and Bugz, like in my avatar. Forget climging in it. I climb in a Petzl with muffs.

I'm really more interested in how you got that little R in the circle....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jan 12, 2007)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> I'm really more interested in how you got that little R in the circle....:biggrinbounce2:



*In the best Elmer Fudd voice possible*

Werry werry carefuwy huh uhuh huhuh


Same place I got the pic, Cut 'n Paste from the stihl website my man


----------



## Erick (Jan 12, 2007)

I've got the peltor version and I won't go to the woods without it. I bought my dad the stihl hat for christmass last year and..............Hey wait a minute seems like I remember saying this once before somewhere.:biggrinbounce2: 

Now go get yourself a set of them swedepro saw pants and you be in bidness.

Best two things they ever made for cuttin wood. 

Next to the chainsaw. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jan 12, 2007)

Erick said:


> I've got the peltor version and I won't go to the woods without it. I bought my dad the stihl hat for christmass last year and..............Hey wait a minute seems like I remember saying this once before somewhere.:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Now go get yourself a set of them swedepro saw pants and you be in bidness.
> 
> ...



I'm waiting till I stop growing to get chaps. And I'm not gettin any taller :hmm3grin2orange: I would be out of line to complain about GOOD cooking!

Good thing the helmet is adjustable.


----------



## Erick (Jan 12, 2007)

Naaawww go ahead, lots of elastic in the waist of those pants. Trust me I know, I aint missed to many meals either. opcorn:


----------



## saw-um (Jan 12, 2007)

They work really well for weed wacking also!


----------



## tawilson (Jan 12, 2007)

SmokinDodge said:


> I'm waiting till I stop growing to get chaps. And I'm not gettin any taller :hmm3grin2orange: I would be out of line to complain about GOOD cooking!
> 
> Good thing the helmet is adjustable.



I put a set of suspenders on mine and don't bother with the waist snap.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Leebo (Jan 12, 2007)

jonseredsjonny said:


> Congrats on the helmet. Just be careful of those plastic caps that hold wire hinge to the helmet they snap REAL easy. I haven't found any replacement parts, so I drove a screw through it to hold it together. Once you get used to a helmet you won't go without it! I have heard they are discontinuing that model because of that.



Mine snapped too. I used a tiny cable tie to repair it. My mesh screen is getting rusty from sweat dripping on it when I'm working and bent over in the summer.


----------



## CODIT (Jan 12, 2007)

Great idea and the crew loves them too specially when loading the chipper. No more face slapping with the whippers! Ive been using one (different makes) for years:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## blis (Jan 12, 2007)

I prefer the peltor one... and someday, when i get enough money il get the husky one with radio muffs...

:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 046 (Jan 12, 2007)

peltor ear protectors is what I currently use and prefer. 

who's got the lowest priced peltor helmets?
ipod earbuds fit perfect under my peltor ear muffs



blis said:


> I prefer the peltor one... and someday, when i get enough money il get the husky one with radio muffs...
> 
> :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## manual (Jan 12, 2007)

SmokinDodge said:


> OK, my entire christmas list is comprised of things I won't bring myself to buy but would really like to have. ( And most is chainsaw related) The stihl helmet was one of the things on my list I got this year and I wanted to use it a bit before I posted about it. ABSOLUTELY THE BEST THING GOING! I haven't used any other systems so I can't compare but the over all premise is a really good idea. It is actually comfortable to wear, I don't get crap in my eyes and the muffs really cut out the muffler mod on the ol 036. With a saw off I can still hear the old lady naggin at 30' so they aren't too quite. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I don't go to the woods without anymore and really is a pleasure to wear. Finally a gift I'll use.
> 
> ...



Yes this is a very nice Lid to wear...... Hmmmmm Seems Stihl forgot about the tree climbers that also wear them or anybody that would want to use a chin strap, you have to mod it to accept one.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 12, 2007)

Leebo said:


> Mine snapped too. I used a tiny cable tie to repair it. My mesh screen is getting rusty from sweat dripping on it when I'm working and bent over in the summer.



Those parts are available - and quite cheap. In fact, all parts are available. For some reason many dealers can't be bothered stocking them, but....


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 12, 2007)

Nobodies got this one?
http://store.baileys-online.com/cgi-bin/baileys/5292?mv_session_id=JdJYzpNY&product_sku=35702
I have the stihl helmet for years and I think this Bailey's helmet is better and a better price. Try it and compare I think you'll switch.


----------



## manual (Jan 12, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Those parts are available - and quite cheap. In fact, all parts are available. For some reason many dealers can't be bothered stocking them, but....



"but" what ?????


----------



## manual (Jan 12, 2007)

Adrpk said:


> Nobodies got this one?
> http://store.baileys-online.com/cgi-bin/baileys/5292?mv_session_id=JdJYzpNY&product_sku=35702
> I have the stihl helmet for years and I think this Bailey's helmet is better and a better price. Try it and compare I think you'll switch.



Yes those are a comfortable Lid to wear. Our County workers wear them.
Notice they also accommodate a chin strap. No modding necessary.


----------



## B_Turner (Jan 12, 2007)

I've run a few different helmets and up till recently my favorite was the Elvex Pro because of the NRR. But more recently I realized I could buy a Peltor Lumberjack helmet (Baileys) and swap out the muffs for the regular Peltor 10 series muffs (which in my experience as by far the best muffs out there).

SO this modded:hmm3grin2orange: lumberjack system is now by far my new favorite. Quiet and very comfortable even with glasses.

And replacement pads are readily available for the muffs which restore them to as good as new for around $8.


----------



## PepprTreeCutter (Jan 12, 2007)

B_Turner said:


> I've run a few different helmets and up till recently my favorite was the Elvex Pro because of the NRR. But more recently I realized I could buy a Peltor Lumberjack helmet (Baileys) and swap out the muffs for the regular Peltor 10 series muffs (which in my experience as by far the best muffs out there).



Would they be these?

http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/product/Peltor_H10_Earmuff-Cap_Mount


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 12, 2007)

manual said:


> "but" what ?????



:hmm3grin2orange: He needed a quick nap, he'll be back.


----------



## B_Turner (Jan 12, 2007)

PepprTreeCutter said:


> Would they be these?
> 
> http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/product/Peltor_H10_Earmuff-Cap_Mount




Yes, that is the direct replacement for the whole assembly. But since I already have lots of Peltor 10a and 10b's around the shop (I spend about 40 hrs a week in hearing protection), I simply snapped out the earmuff portion, and used the exisiting lumberjace mounting hardware. Worked fine for me, as I was concerned on whether the muff would fit under the helmet when closed.

Here is an example of the 10b which I used to use under helmets, faceshields and such. The muff itself is the same as your link, and the other 10 series earmuffs. 


http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/product/Peltor_H10_Earmuff-Neckband_Model

Or if you like brighter colors, then you could swap these muffs into the lumberjack holders:

http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/product/Peltor_H10_Earmuff-High_Visibility

I am an equipment fanatic, and once I came up with this setup, I could never go back. I got the final motivation because of SRtech was using the muffs from you link on a Petzel helmet - but I like the faceshield and rim.


----------



## B_Turner (Jan 12, 2007)

My Peltor Lumberjack now looks like this (different muffs):


----------



## manual (Jan 12, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Those parts are available - and quite cheap. In fact, all parts are available. For some reason many dealers can't be bothered stocking them, but....





manual said:


> "but" what ?????





Adrpk said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: He needed a quick nap, he'll be back.



I think he fell asleep writing the last sentence.:monkey:


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 12, 2007)

B_Turner said:


> My Peltor Lumberjack now looks like this (different muffs):



Wow, now that's a beauty.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 12, 2007)

manual said:


> "but" what ?????



but that's not my problem:biggrinbounce2: 

snooze... zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## STIHL-KID (Feb 27, 2007)

So far I have seen some pretty good comments about the "Stihl forestry helmet". My wife is looking to buy me a forestry helmet and chaps setup for my upcoming B-Day (end of this week). I originally told her to grab the helmet from the local Stihl dealership......not so sure that is my best choice. I have been reading many of the posts relating to the forestry helmets. Some folks are complaining of broken parts and lack of durability regarding the Stihl one. What about the Peltor? Is it true that the Stihl & Peltor are the same helmet or maybe no longer true? I'm thinking that the Peltor might be what I need to direct my wife to. I found the Peltor helmet in a local timber supplies retail catalog. The Peltor was at least $10.00 cheaper than the Stihl. Anyone have any opinions or comments to ad?


----------



## SmokinDodge (Feb 27, 2007)

SK, I can't comment on the Peltor, but the Stihl helmet has proved to be durable for my use when assembled properly.

Get both and let us know! :yoyo: 





.


----------



## STIHL-KID (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, it would be nice to get both and try them out........however I need to save my pennies for that Dodge Cummins pick-em' up truck I want.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 27, 2007)

I've got a peltor and my brother has a stihl. They are different. less than 2years old. His stihl broke and he just went with peltor.


----------



## Wismer (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah i have a Husqvarna helmet. I have used it hard for almost a year now. I love the "break away" ear muffs. They pop off the helmet instead of breaking off. I too, have also spat into my mesh a couple times. I think it would be nicer if it had plexi-glass or similiar instead of mesh to keep that fine sawdust out. I wear safety glasses as well, regardless, but one more layer of glass couldnt hurt


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 27, 2007)

*I love my new peltor from baileys*

After numerous times trying to fix the ear muff on my Piece Of Stihl helmet, I ordered the peltor helmet from baileys. Couldn't be happier. it fits tighter & still has the twist adjustment for the headband. I think it was $44.95 plus S&H


----------



## 046 (Feb 27, 2007)

ended up getting a Peltor Helmet...

Very_comfortable to wear!!


----------



## STIHL-KID (Feb 27, 2007)

I think I'll go with Peltor! Sounds like many people have had more good experiences with them. My local timber supply company has the peltor helmet for $39.95


----------



## TooTall999 (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought a new Peltor and the spring counterbalance on the face sheild makes the face sheild pop up everytime I look down to buck a log.Other than that it's great


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 27, 2007)

Run the elastic bands down under the ear pivot instead of over the top


----------



## Cam501 (Feb 28, 2007)

The stihl forestry helmet seems to hold up better than the stihl euro style helmet(which is set to be discontinued).


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 28, 2007)

I have the Stihl helmet, and my only complaint would be the same regardless of brand. When I'm cutting in the morning or evening when the sun is low, The glare off the screen blinds me and I find myself flipping it up a lot. I had thought about taking it off and going to glasses, but then I'd have the sweat/fogging issue.

Does the sun glare off the screens in your Bugz FHCW? I'd think they would.

Ian


----------



## Kate Butler (Feb 28, 2007)

*helmets*

The thing that I like the best about the Stihl helmet is the overall length of the face screen. The current version is about 2" longer than the older style. The old one didn't keep my chin from getting gobsmacked all the bloody time. This newer one keeps my chin protected.

Also, I've gone with click-type glasses under the helmet. They open and close from the front magnetically and have foam around the eyepieces - absolutely NO sawdust in the eyes anymore.


----------



## TooTall999 (Feb 28, 2007)

jonseredsjonny said:


> Run the elastic bands down under the ear pivot instead of over the top



DOH !!! Problem solved


----------



## 046 (Feb 28, 2007)

screen gets in my way... glasses work better for me.


----------



## Dubai Vol (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm planning to use this:





Overkill, perhaps, but I already have it....
:newbie:


----------



## SmokinDodge (Mar 1, 2007)

Dubai Vol said:


> I'm planning to use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that Darth Vader's Easter helmet? :jester: 




 


Nevermind me, I'm really wound up right now.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 1, 2007)

Most Loggers call these "Ladybug Helmets".....Hahahahahaha!


----------



## SmokinDodge (Mar 1, 2007)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Most Loggers call these "Ladybug Helmets".....Hahahahahaha!



Call it what you wish, I'll still call it comfortable and I will be able to hear in twenty years.


----------



## 046 (Mar 1, 2007)

stopped by stihl dealer, who finally had stihl helmet in stock. tried it on for fit...... must have a strange head, for my peltor fits way..way.. better.


----------



## El Quachito (Jun 18, 2013)

Laugh all you want, but could somebody tell me how to swivel the earmuffs back on my new Stihl Forestry system? Thanks.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 18, 2013)

El Quachito said:


> Laugh all you want, but could somebody tell me how to swivel the earmuffs back on my new Stihl Forestry system? Thanks.



You can't move your ears forward? :msp_confused:


----------



## El Quachito (Jun 18, 2013)

No dude, I want to put the muffs on the side of the helmet if I don't want them over my ears :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jun 18, 2013)

El Quachito said:


> No dude, I want to put the muffs on the side of the helmet if I don't want them over my ears :msp_sneaky:



I hope you realize what I suggested was simply simply a joke :msp_mellow:


----------

